# Are you an Accidental American?



## MyExpatTaxes (10 mo ago)

You may be an Accidental American and file US taxes if you were or are in the following situations:


Born in the US to foreign parents
Born outside the US to American parents who were unaware of their status as US citizens and claimed US citizenship for you
Born abroad to at least one US citizen parent who claimed citizenship for you
Obtained a US birth certification or citizenship around the time of your birth, even if you have been living abroad more than in the US
If you fall within any of the above points, you are a US citizen abroad and may be obligated to file and pay US taxes.


----------

